# fake real?



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 23, 2007)

How do I know if this is fake or real? What do you guys think?!

http://www.techtraders.ca/juicy-cout...erry-bags.html

and 

http://www.techtraders.ca/juicy-cout...erry-bags.html

Thanks!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 23, 2007)

im not positive but they look pretty real to me. 
I cant really tell the difference. Some bags are so obviously fake but with this one i really cant tell.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 23, 2007)

i think they look fake to me but not toally sure


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_im not positive but they look pretty real to me. 
I cant really tell the difference. Some bags are so obviously fake but with this one i really cant tell._

 






 thanks!

i hope its real boutta buy me the second one puhaha!


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 23, 2007)

Is that supposed to be leather trim? I'm not too familiar with JC bags, but a bag that retails for $220 on a site selling it for $69 is a red flag, IMO. "Wholesale" = "mass fakes" in most instances.


----------



## Holly (Sep 23, 2007)

They look sorta fake to me, compared to the juicy couture bags ive seen irl, but im not positive


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 24, 2007)

you can find Juicy bags at Nordstrom's rack for 80 buckaroos.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 25, 2007)

thanks everyone! i decided not to get it lol....


----------



## ambidextrous (Sep 29, 2007)

the folks at purseforum.com are pretty good in authenticating. general rule: if a site sells fakes why should it sell anything authentic, if the price is too good to be true, it is...


----------



## hey (Oct 3, 2007)

fake! if i were you I'd stick to legit sites like nordstroms, neiman-marcus,etc. Websites like that are usually a scam


----------

